# Stretching Program



## BloodStripe (Aug 29, 2014)

I have quadriceps tendinitis and one of the things to help with the pain is stretches. Anyone know of a few good stretches for your knees that are outside the traditional stretches? Perhaps a strength and conditioning program?


----------



## AWP (Aug 29, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> I have quadriceps tendinitis and one of the things to help with the pain is stretches. Anyone know of a few good stretches for your knees that are outside the traditional stretches? Perhaps a strength and conditioning program?


 
Look into MobilityWOD.com.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks, will do.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 30, 2014)

Free hit the nail on the head.  K. Starr is a genius mad scientist when it comes to kinesiology and mobility.  Foam roller, band and lacrosse balls are great tools for very little $$.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 2, 2014)

http://www.mobilitywod.com/2012/12/...tionpotential-terminal-knee-extension-part-1/

Thank you again for pointing me to this webstie, @Freefalling This intro video hit the nail on the head for what I think to be causing a lot of my knee pain. 

If you are ever in the Chicago area, I owe you a beer or two. I was sent by our Battalion's doctor? (lead Naval Officer in the BAS) to the Camp Lejeune hospital to attend what they called "Knee School" and I learned more in this two minute video than the three or four hours I wasted in that room with myself and a few others.


----------



## Chris16 (Jan 19, 2015)

Also for those interested, here is an organized list of MobilityWod videos.


----------

